# Learn Arabic CDs



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Guys
does anyone have any recommendations for Learning to speak Arabic CDS / MP3s

I'm not concerned with grammar and learning to read and write it etc.

I can already read quranic arabic

I just want to be able to pick up some basic business / day to day arabic 
:blah: 
By the way before anyone swoops in and tells me its not necessary to learn Arabic to be in Dubai, I know this. 

I just enjoy learning to speak languages and I might as well make a start with this one if I am going to be out there.

I know about Rosetta Stone cds but they are a hefty £300. Are these any good? What have other people used?

Any experiences or packages you guys can recommend will be much appreciated

Thanks

R
:noidea:


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

I bought a Berlitz one on Amazon for 10 quid...


----------



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Success*



toneson said:


> I bought a Berlitz one on Amazon for 10 quid...


How's your progress then?
Was it pure audio?

Thanks

R


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

rosy83 said:


> How's your progress then?
> Was it pure audio?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Delivered today and is now in the car cd player.... Update will follow tomorrow. 

Says I'll be proficient in 60 minutes. Current commute to work 1 hr 30 mins - should be proficient by tomorrow night.


----------



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Joking*

Hahaha! I am not quite sure if you are joking or serious! 60 min!
Wowwwww
Good luck
Keep me posted


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

rosy83 said:


> Hahaha! I am not quite sure if you are joking or serious! 60 min!
> Wowwwww
> Good luck
> Keep me posted


A joke for sure! might be able to count to ten - at best ;-)


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

rosy83 said:


> Hahaha! I am not quite sure if you are joking or serious! 60 min!
> Wowwwww
> Good luck
> Keep me posted


Seriously though - looks like it might be quite good for the basics and its reasonable price too....


----------



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

rosy83 said:


> Hi Guys
> does anyone have any recommendations for Learning to speak Arabic CDS / MP3s
> 
> I'm not concerned with grammar and learning to read and write it etc.
> ...


Hey there. I have a pack called "In Flight: Learn Arabic Before You Land". It has pdf file with basics and also 18 chapters of audio. However, I realized the fact that what you get in these Arabic Language kits are formal Arabic. When you try to talk to locals in here, you realize that it goes way too different and they give you the blank face if you try to talk the formal way. I would suggest to get a course in local Arabic in case you'd like to learn the way it is spoken here... That's what I will do.


----------

